# Fuel stabilizer



## mrramsey (Apr 18, 2018)

Morning guys. Can anyone recommend a fuel stabilizer for my new boat?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Why? Do you plan on letting the boat set for long periods of time? 
If you are using the boat regularly and adding fuel why waste the money?

Use Stabil for winter storage.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Sta-Bil Marine is my choice.
My latest bottle is actually Sta-Bil 360 Marine. It's supposed to treat for ethanol fuel and stabilize.


----------



## mrramsey (Apr 18, 2018)

Regularly, yes to a degree but not burning a lot of fuel. Boat has a 21 gallon tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I would just run regular sea foam in the tank summer use, then to winterize, use sta bil marine for storage.


----------



## 1 Brutus (Jul 27, 2007)

IMO use Stabil Marine 360 year round. I have 7 boat motors and I use it in all 3 of my boats, chainsaws, weed eaters, mowers, etc. Since doing so, I'm buying fewer carb kits and hoses. Diaphragms seem less affected by ethanol attack. But I try to keep the gas fresh also. For all the more it costs, why not?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm running the Mercury fuel products. Quickleen, Quickare and Quickstor.

During the summer I run 1oz Mercury Quickare + 1 oz Mercury Quickleen per 5 gallons of gas since I'm running it more. Add the Quickstor toward the end of the season since I'm not out as much.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

mrramsey said:


> Regularly, yes to a degree but not burning a lot of fuel. Boat has a 21 gallon tank.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Remembering that fuel tanks partially full creates more of an environment for more condensation than a full tank, it's best to keep all fuel tanks full when not in use. Easier on your fuel pumps also.
Again, Sta-Bil Marine has always been my choice of fuel stabilizers.
Too, a fuel/water separator is not a bad idea either.


----------



## mrramsey (Apr 18, 2018)

fastwater said:


> Remembering that fuel tanks partially full creates more of an environment for more condensation than a full tank, it's best to keep all fuel tanks full when not in use. Easier on your fuel pumps also.
> Again, Sta-Bil Marine has always been my choice of fuel stabilizers.
> Too, a fuel/water separator is not a bad idea either.


Going to give Sta-Bil Marine 360 a try. Boat stays in a heated garage year round but want to ensure clean stable fuel. Cheap protection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

mrramsey said:


> Going to give Sta-Bil Marine 360 a try. Boat stays in a heated garage year round but want to ensure clean stable fuel. Cheap protection.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As with 1Brutus, I use it in most everything around here...tractor, mower, chainsaws, generator etc.
If there's a five gallon can of fuel setting around here, it will be treated.
When I had boats with larger,permanent tanks, always tried to time my fuel as best I could to be as close to empty at season end. Before last trip out for the season, would fill tank with fresh fuel adding Sta-Bil Marine at the storage dose. 

When I would get to Fla. in Dec. or Feb., I never once had an issue...even going from our cold to the warmer weather. Would fill up and storage dose fuel again before leaving Fla. No issues come Spring back here in Ohio. This routine worked for 19yrs. worth of winter trips to Fla. and back.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

FISHIN 2 said:


> I would just run regular sea foam in the tank summer use, then to winterize, use sta bil marine for storage.


Best advice yet.


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

I have been running the Mercury fuel products also. Quickleen, Quickare and Quickstor all year.


----------



## stekzus (Mar 26, 2008)

I just picked up the stuff called Mechanic in a bottle...never tried it before but it is suppose to clean carbs or injectors plus remove water from fuel..and help out with equip. that sits for a long time ..I normally used sta bil for winter storage


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Any fuel that's in anything other then the cars and trucks have Stabil in it. Boats, small motors, gas cans all have Stabil year round. Boat always gets treated for used gallons every fill up.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I advise all my customers to use Marine Stabil year round. A bottle that treats 80 gallons of fuel is only $ 15.00. That equates to just over a nickel.per gallon. The average biatowner won't keep their tanks full or run them.enoughto avoid condensation issues. Some of the fuel available today is pretty crappy & gets ''flat' awfully quick. I use Mercury's Quickcare in my personal boat engines that see regular use during the peak fishing season months. Stabil probably 3-4 months of the year. I also have a water separator on everything but the portable motors & they get StaBil Marine year round. Mike


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I always filled the tank on the way home after using the boat. Sea Foam three times a season and Stabil at every fill up. I did this on all my four strokes from 2003 on. Have never had a fuel problem to date.


----------



## nam1975 (Oct 27, 2014)

I've been using Stabil on everything with a carb and no gas from the big box or grocery stores. No problems.


----------



## forefathers (Feb 15, 2012)

fastwater said:


> Remembering that fuel tanks partially full creates more of an environment for more condensation than a full tank, it's best to keep all fuel tanks full when not in use. Easier on your fuel pumps also.
> Again, Sta-Bil Marine has always been my choice of fuel stabilizers.
> Too, a fuel/water separator is not a bad idea either.


Less fuel in storage is better. Our fuel now has ethanol in it, and it absorbs water. Besides that our fuel will begin "phase seperation" after about months. And nothing on the market will stop that. The old idea of a full tank is just that old. The thought was that filing your tank would leave less room for water. However, gas can only absorb do much water. So if I only leave 10 gallons in a 50 gallon tank and I get .1% water absorption and then put in a fresh fill up of 40 gallons vs the same water to fuel ratio in a full 50 gallons = 5x more water. Plus the old bad gas that nothing you can buy will stop. Just my. 02


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I had an interesting conversation the other day with another guy locally who is pretty knowledgeable. He was telling me that some brands of the fuel we're buying today (in our region) are formulated with more than 10% ethanol. I'm not referring to E-85, but the information he found supported >10% ethanol blends being sold to consumers. Phase separation (as mentioned by forefathers) is definitely an issue. In my shop I now routinely pull a fuel sample from most of the boats that come in for tune-ups, running quality issues, & especially any new customers with boats I haven't seen before. I put the sample in a tall clear beaker with graduation lines (like you used to use in chemistry class). I'll then put a rag in the top & a tin can on top to prevent evaporation & let the fuel sit. The results are quite interesting. Accumulated moisture, dirt, stale gas, & only God knows what that is has shown up in my beaker. The bottom line is - treat your fuel with SOMETHING. There are several different opinions as you have seen on this thread but some form preventative treatment goes a long way to avoid fuel related issues. Mike


----------



## Draggin' Fish (Jul 10, 2007)

As stated before - treat fuel with some type of stabilizer. Add stablizer each time gas is added to tank in appropriate dose. My experience over the past 15 years has been that they all work, brand name does not matter. I usually watch for clearance sales at Walmart and stock up. Replacing fuel filters on a regular basis is also important. I have used treated fuel in chainsaws and small engines that was well over a year old with no issues.


----------



## forefathers (Feb 15, 2012)

firemanmike2127 said:


> I had an interesting conversation the other day with another guy locally who is pretty knowledgeable. He was telling me that some brands of the fuel we're buying today (in our region) are formulated with more than 10% ethanol. I'm not referring to E-85, but the information he found supported >10% ethanol blends being sold to consumers. Phase separation (as mentioned by forefathers) is definitely an issue. In my shop I now routinely pull a fuel sample from most of the boats that come in for tune-ups, running quality issues, & especially any new customers with boats I haven't seen before. I put the sample in a tall clear beaker with graduation lines (like you used to use in chemistry class). I'll then put a rag in the top & a tin can on top to prevent evaporation & let the fuel sit. The results are quite interesting. Accumulated moisture, dirt, stale gas, & only God knows what that is has shown up in my beaker. The bottom line is - treat your fuel with SOMETHING. There are several different opinions as you have seen on this thread but some form preventative treatment goes a long way to avoid fuel related issues. Mike


BUT.... when treating your fuel. REMEMBER this.. most additive are alcohol based. Which we don't want I or fuel. Alcohol absorbs more water than gasoline. Plus it dries out gaskets and orings. Seafoam is naptha (basically kerosene ) try this instead. 2 ounces of twc3 2 stroke oil per 5 gallons of gas. I duo this in every combustion engine i have including my 2 4runners with 300k a piece and my fj with 175k my 1985 omc3.8 with the sole purpose of keeping the fuel system lubed and clean. I Ann SO not worried about water. Condensation happens can get around it. Empty tank no condensation.


----------



## forefathers (Feb 15, 2012)

Also, on the water side of things. Tanks underground at gas stations are measured with a stick and checked for water. Which you are going to have regardless of where you buy your gas.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

forefathers said:


> Less fuel in storage is better. *Our fuel now has ethanol in it,* and it absorbs water. Besides that our fuel will begin "phase seperation" after about months. And nothing on the market will stop that. The old idea of a full tank is just that old. The thought was that filing your tank would leave less room for water. However, gas can only absorb do much water. So if I only leave 10 gallons in a 50 gallon tank and I get .1% water absorption and then put in a fresh fill up of 40 gallons vs the same water to fuel ratio in a full 50 gallons = 5x more water. Plus the old bad gas that nothing you can buy will stop. Just my. 02


Ethanol in fuel is nothing new:
https://www.eia.gov/energyexplained/index.php?page=gasoline_history

Water in fuel is what creates the process of fuel separation. 
The more water...the faster separation will occur. 
Reason...
...Ethanol doesn't really 'absorb' water. But it does help to keep a certain percentage of water mixed in a molecular level in fuel so it can burn. Go over the percentage of water that the ethanol in your gas can keep mixed, the excess water along with the ethanol that has absorbed a bunch of water, separates from the fuel and goes to the bottom of the fuel tank. Results...water and most all ethanol pulled from fuel and laying at bottom of tank.
And where is the fuel pickup in most fuel tanks...at the bottom of the tank.
IMO, Best to try and keep as much moisture from entering the tank from the beginning.
Full tank='s less condensation/water.

Far as there being something on the market to reduce fuel separation.

While some may think stabilizers are a gimmick...
...I guess cause I'm old...it looks like we'll have to 'agree to disagree' on this one.


----------



## forefathers (Feb 15, 2012)

fastwater said:


> Ethanol in fuel is nothing new:
> https://www.eia.gov/energyexplained/index.php?page=gasoline_history
> 
> Water in fuel is what creates the process of fuel separation.
> ...


 No disagreement at all. I'm old school on some things. Others,not so much! I really wish there was something to add. At one time there was a product that showed promise. Pri-g i think. But it did not live up to the hype. Also, fact water does go to the bottom agreed. However, I'm not sure to what end my tank has a bottom after bouncing around the lake lol after sitting for a week maybe . 
I think about it like this. My father bought a warranty on all his appliances. I've never bought a warranty. Who's right? Enjoy your Sunday everyone.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

forefathers said:


> BUT.... when treating your fuel. REMEMBER this.. most additive are alcohol based. Which we don't want I or fuel. Alcohol absorbs more water than gasoline. Plus it dries out gaskets and orings. Seafoam is naptha (basically kerosene ) try this instead. 2 ounces of twc3 2 stroke oil per 5 gallons of gas. I duo this in every combustion engine i have including my 2 4runners with 300k a piece and my fj with 175k my 1985 omc3.8 with the sole purpose of keeping the fuel system lubed and clean. I Ann SO not worried about water. Condensation happens can get around it. Empty tank no condensation.


According to this, Sta-Bil does not contain alcohol:

https://www.goldeagle.com/tips-tools/top-five-sta-bil-product-myths-debunked/


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

According to this(though I really like Seafoam as a cleaning agent for a varnished up fuel system), Seafoam does contain alcohol:
http://youdiyauto.blogspot.com/2012/09/what-is-in-seafoam-products.html

Also note the water/phase separation in the bottles without the use of Seafoam on the site.

Happy sailing to all...


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I see a lot of water in the fuel issues with older boats that come through my shop. Dry gas or fuel line de-icers are basically isopropyl alcohol. Interestingly enough, the same product that will allow our engines to burn a small quantity of water in the fuel attracts moisture. Accumulated moisture in marine fuel systems is definitely a problem. I encourage all my customers to add a spin-on water separating fuel filter element if the boat isn't already equipped with one. My 3.0 liter Mercury outboard has a small one under the hood & I've added a full size one between the built in tank & the engine. I use 89 octane Shell fuel (which is E90), treat my fuel as indicated in my earlier post, & have been running since 1998 w/ no issues. I am also an advocate of fuel 'conditioners" such as SeaFoam, Mercury's Quick Care, etc. Mike


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

owned a sohio station for meney years stuck those tanks every day marked them every day for water not one time in 14teen years did I see water.


----------



## forefathers (Feb 15, 2012)

bountyhunter said:


> owned a sohio station for meney years stuck those tanks every day marked them every day for water not one time in 14teen years did I see water.


 For good reason too. They are below ground and don't suffer from the temperature changes as much


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

firemanmike2127 said:


> I see a lot of water in the fuel issues with older boats that come through my shop. Dry gas or fuel line de-icers are basically isopropyl alcohol. Interestingly enough, the same product that will allow our engines to burn a small quantity of water in the fuel attracts moisture. Accumulated moisture in marine fuel systems is definitely a problem. I encourage all my customers to add a spin-on water separating fuel filter element if the boat isn't already equipped with one. My 3.0 liter Mercury outboard has a small one under the hood & I've added a full size one between the built in tank & the engine. I use 89 octane Shell fuel (which is E90), treat my fuel as indicated in my earlier post, & have been running since 1998 w/ no issues. I am also an advocate of fuel 'conditioners" such as SeaFoam, Mercury's Quick Care, etc. Mike


Mike - Shell 89 octane is E10. It has up to 10% ethanol


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

The most likely way for you to get water in your boat gas tank is through a defective fill cap gasket, water entering through your tank vent, or condensation inside your tank when weather warms quickly in spring. (cold tank in contact with warm humid air)This can happen with ethanol free gas or E10 (10% ethanol) This is why storing with tank about 85%-90% full is a good idea. (Less wall space for condensation but some space for expansion). 
It would take a very long time for humid air, in contact with the gasoline in your tank, to combine with a 10% mix of ethanol / gas to cause a problem. By that time your gas would be older than you would like it to be to use. 
My personal experience with boats for about 23 years is that I never use any additive during the fishing season. Never had a fuel related issue. Over winter I treat fuel and tape off the vent.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

firemanmike2127 said:


> I had an interesting conversation the other day with another guy locally who is pretty knowledgeable. He was telling me that some brands of the fuel we're buying today (in our region) are formulated with more than 10% ethanol. I'm not referring to E-85, but the information he found supported >10% ethanol blends being sold to consumers. Phase separation (as mentioned by forefathers) is definitely an issue. In my shop I now routinely pull a fuel sample from most of the boats that come in for tune-ups, running quality issues, & especially any new customers with boats I haven't seen before. I put the sample in a tall clear beaker with graduation lines (like you used to use in chemistry class). I'll then put a rag in the top & a tin can on top to prevent evaporation & let the fuel sit. The results are quite interesting. Accumulated moisture, dirt, stale gas, & only God knows what that is has shown up in my beaker. The bottom line is - treat your fuel with SOMETHING. There are several different opinions as you have seen on this thread but some form preventative treatment goes a long way to avoid fuel related issues. Mike


Mike your guy may not have told you the whole story on higher ethanol gasoline. Some marketers are selling E15. However it is in addition to the E10 that has been sold at gas stations for the last 25 years and is very conspicuously labelled as E15. E85 is also sold at some stations and it is also conspicuously labeled so consumers do not purchase it unintentionally


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bluemax, you're correct about the Shell 89 octane fuel being E-90 (10% ethanol). If I'm not mistaken, E-90 is the blend that all the stations in my area have for sale. My friend is of the opinion that some of the fuel offered in our area has >10% ethanol. The fuel stations here in west central OH don't routinely carry E-85 although I see it in other parts of the country when I'm traveling. Bottom line is ethanol based fuels are here to stay & we should be aware of the side effects. I prefer to keep my tanks topped off to prevent any moisture accumulation although I've never sealed off my vent fitting. That's probably something I should put in place over the winter months when my boats are stored indoors. I work on a lot of older boats & have had more than my fair share of moisture related fuel issues. Fuel fill caps need to have a properly fitted o-ring & the vent needs to be located in an area where hull spray or rain won't enter the tank. I try to educate my customers about ethanol based fuels & advise them on how to prevent fuel related issues. One of the things I don't like about my 18' Alumacraft is the location of the fuel fill. It's right in front of the outboard in the splashwell.....& it gets SUBMERGED every time I launch or remove my boat from the water. Talk about a dumb design !! Needless to say, I inspect that o-ring regularly, keep it lubricated with a dab of grease, & carry a spare. Mike


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I have this to say about that.... I used to think I fished so much I would always use the gas before it became an issue. 2001 I tore a rotator cuff in the begining of the season. I had surgery and couldn't fish the rest of the season, by 2002 is was apparent that the surgery was unsucessful. I had another surgery. The boat sat for almost 2 seasons. A few years ago I had another accident that kept me off the water for a couple of months.
All I'm saying is now I put a stabilizer in at every fill up. You never know when you really might be fishing next...


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I had water issues with a boat I refurbished back in 2004. I had major water in fuel problems. Expert mechanics at a major marina in Port Clinton were I had a lot of the work done concluded that aluminum fuel tanks compared to plastic tanks accelerates the break down of enzymes in the fuel and converts them to water. Then with air space in the tank that allows that process to really accelerate. In those 2004 - 2006 years Ethanol was just showing up at fuel stations. I consider myself a guinea pig for today's fuel problems! lol
One of the first things we looked at, sense I did some of the work restoring the boat was to make sure the new vent hose I installed was running up not down when coming from the outside opening. Good Luck!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

https://www.pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=OH


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

I don't think ethanol fuel will live long there are already talks in gov about how stupid it is too use crops for gas. myself if im paying for 89 gas I want gas not 10 proof added alcohol.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Says the oil industry.


----------

